# lathes



## jeff3285

New to pen turning,,,looking to get a mini lathe,,,can anyone tell me or give their option on a good one,,,,i have been looking at jet,,rikon,,nova,,,truecraft,,,delta,,,it seems like the truecraft model has the best customer service reviews,,,


----------



## BSea

I have a Delta 46-460.  I really like it, but I don't recommend it. At least not until Delta has a plan in place for replacement parts.  I know Delta is owned by a different parent company now.  And it seems they have dropped the ball on support for these lathes.  Maybe things are changing, but until you know for sure, I'd look elsewhere.


----------



## Swagopenturner

Check the library.  There is more info there than anywhere else.


----------



## pesto126

Price range is important so that might cause you to move in a certain direction.. you can get a nice used delta la-200 for $200... but its old and parts can be an issue... you can also get a brand new Jet 1221VS for $800... big range so that can swings things a few different ways.


----------



## Old Codger

Jeff...tough decision!!!  Ya gotta do your research, check out the previous entry plus do a search on new lathes...look on You Tube, your local turning club, friends, etc....  I have a Rikon 1221VS plus a Jet 1221VS and love them both...  The Jet is a little heavier, but the Rikon is still a great lathe...  Now I'm looking at the new Jet VS lathes...  Go for the MOST lathe for your money, but always consider Cust. Srvc and parts avail.  (i.e Rikon, Jet, PSI, Grizzley, etc.) for small/midi lathes...  Remember to consider your shop size and what you 'might' want to get into a little later in your turning experience...  A lot of us, migrate to larger turners as we become more experienced...  You can always turn a smaller project on a larger lathe, but.... ;>)  Good luck and safe turning to you!


----------

